# HAL automount fails with foreign characters



## cabriofahrer (Apr 6, 2015)

I use HAL for automounting media on a MATE desktop, and everything works fine unless there is some foreign character in a file name involved. If you e.g. generate a file on a mounted USB stick, let's say we name it 'Fähre.doc' (contains the German 'ä'), next time you plug in the stick it will not be mounted again and even other mounted media at that moment will disappear and the whole HAL mount mechanism will fail to work completely until you reboot the system. The same thing can happen if you previously used the stick in windows and saved some file on it that HAL does not like. Needless to say that this sucks completely.

I also think it does not matter what locale is set on your FreeBSD machine, HAL seems to be independent from that. Does anyone know the solution for this?


----------



## hukadan (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi,
I think this post could help to have more insight on your problem. By the way, as getopt said, moving from HAL to devd(8) could be a good idea. In that case, the entire thread associated with the post I gave you could be interesting.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Apr 7, 2015)

The thing is that Vermaden's devd-based tool does not support mounting of CD's/DVD's. PCBSD has also a devd-based tool which does mount CD's/DVD's, but only has an icon in the panel for managing the function and does not integrate with the respective eject buttons in caja or dolphin and also is only for 64-bit systems. So unfortunately, HAL at the moment seems to be the only complete and viable solution for me. So if anyone who still uses HAL knows how to solve my problem, I would appreciate that.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 7, 2015)

cabriofahrer,

The link I gave you is about someone mounting a file system with unusual characters regardless if you were using HAL or not.  I wasn't trying to convert you to devd(8) .


----------

